# Napa



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Ever heard of National Asset Protection Agency? (NAPA) They want me to join there vendor network...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Heard of them.


If I remember right they went in the circular file when they showed me their poverty basement price sheet.


----------



## tjshandymanser (Sep 18, 2012)

I worked for them before they pay on time. But pay is very low


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

They sent me a packet and I threw it away.

They don't have much volume to go with their low pricing. At least not in my areas.

I did hear from one guy on another website that they were his favorite.

I have found with many nationals that it depends on what bank, fannie mae, or freddie mac, HUD, work they are offering.


----------



## MKM Landscaping (Sep 27, 2012)

NAPA is my favorite regional to work for.I have a good step up with them,we cover 4 states for them,they supply dumpsters and locks.


----------

